# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Refugees Loosing Their Fingers After Sever Frostbite In Canada

## artistjenna

I am writing on behalf of two people that I do not know personally. Their story has touched my heart and I wish there was more I could do to help. I'm turning to the 3D printing community because somewhere there is someone who can help them regain mobility after being lost on a highway on Christmas Eve in on of the coldest parts of Canada. These men need our support to help them get back on their feet. It is so sad. I know what its like to be hitch hiking in Canada on a winter holiday. It is terrifying… no one stops and you begin to freeze. These two people are starting a new life and a great disadvantage. Can someone help them?

"A near death experience and lifelong injuries were part of the sacrifice for a life in Canada.
Seidu Mohammed and Razak Iyal fled from Ghana. On Christmas Eve, they embarked on a journey from North Dakota to Manitoba on foot. They were unaware of how dangerous the frigid conditions would be as they trekked through waist deep snow."
http://globalnews.ca/news/3180522/gh...tten-refugees/

"Two men that went through the process have been hospitalized and one is likely to loose his fingers due to frostbite."

https://www.gofundme.com/settlement-...74145030&pos=2

----------

